# Trying to go AnthroCon 2013 !



## FurryAssassin (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I am trying to get together with others to split the hotel bill for Anthrocon 2013. I live in Southern Maryland and know few furries able to go to the Con. Please message me at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursom/ if you are interested in going the more we get the less the bill is for each. I would like to maybe meet up before the Con to settle any uneasiness of having strangers.


----------

